# My garden and bush beans that have a little extra.



## Deecarter (Jul 20, 2021)

I have a corn and green bean garden.  Here’s a few seconds video of it.   https://youtube.com/channel/UCZ3IUKYvyBLVQ3Y6nDnsoOw.  I am harvesting green beans but I’ve ended up with some kind of extra bean among the bush beans.  Those plants are sending out vines that act like they want to climb.  I planted Blue Lake Bush beans and might have accidentally grabbed a few of something else.  I don’t know.  These were seeds from a few years ago so I don’t know what happened.  Can anyone identify this kind of bean?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 20, 2021)

Got no idea on your beans maybe try TEG forums.
Definitely something you would shell out I would say.

Good looking stand of corn.

What happened to your goat?


----------



## Deecarter (Jul 20, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Got no idea on your beans maybe try TEG forums.
> Definitely something you would shell out I would say.
> 
> Good looking stand of corn.
> ...


Thank you!  I looked on the internet and I think it’s just a different kind of green bean.  I know I only used seeds labeled green beans.  Lol!  I treated her for meningeal worms and she is 99% better.  🥰


----------



## R2elk (Jul 20, 2021)

Deecarter said:


> I have a corn and green bean garden.  Here’s a few seconds video of it.   https://youtube.com/channel/UCZ3IUKYvyBLVQ3Y6nDnsoOw.  I am harvesting green beans but I’ve ended up with some kind of extra bean among the bush beans.  Those plants are sending out vines that act like they want to climb.  I planted Blue Lake Bush beans and might have accidentally grabbed a few of something else.  I don’t know.  These were seeds from a few years ago so I don’t know what happened.  Can anyone identify this kind of bean?


I usually plant Blue Lake bush green beans.  There always are a few that turn out to be climbing beans.  I trash them because the beans they produce are not even close to being as good as the Blue Lakes.  I don't know if it is just an off variation naturally occurring or just poor quality control.


----------



## Deecarter (Jul 21, 2021)

R2elk said:


> I usually plant Blue Lake bush green beans.  There always are a few that turn out to be climbing beans.  I trash them because the beans they produce are not even close to being as good as the Blue Lakes.  I don't know if it is just an off variation naturally occurring or just poor quality control.


Ah, yes, that’s probably the case.  Well, my chickens will like them.  Nothing goes to waste around here. 😀


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 21, 2021)

My best guess would be you planted Romano Beans aka "Italian Style" green beans. Supposedly as good as regular green beans. I do agree it could be some mutation though. We only every plant bush beans and never had anything else grow but I only do one packet a year, so odds are low I guess.


----------



## Deecarter (Jul 21, 2021)

It is a type of green bean but I can’t snap them.  They don’t taste bad but just not as good as the other.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 23, 2021)

I bought Kentucky wonder last year and in the middle of the row out comes flat beans. Seeds all looked the same.
I thought maybe you had a green bean that people grow for the seed. Quality control ain't what it was.


----------



## Deecarter (Jul 23, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> I bought Kentucky wonder last year and in the middle of the row out comes flat beans. Seeds all looked the same.
> I thought maybe you had a green bean that people grow for the seed. Quality control ain't what it was.


I think these ARE heirloom seeds.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 23, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> I bought Kentucky wonder last year and in the middle of the row out comes flat beans. Seeds all looked the same.
> I thought maybe you had a green bean that people grow for the seed. Quality control ain't what it was.


Very much agreed!! Esp after the mass gardening of the pandemic with everyone buying every seed/plant they could find it seems the quality is in the can. I planted an entire package of pickling cucumbers and an entire package of slicing cucumbers, out of both packages in total I got 3 plants. I will say my snow peas and sugar snaps did great though, we have already eaten two meals of snow peas and sugar snaps are coming on now.


----------



## Deecarter (Jul 29, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> Very much agreed!! Esp after the mass gardening of the pandemic with everyone buying every seed/plant they could find it seems the quality is in the can. I planted an entire package of pickling cucumbers and an entire package of slicing cucumbers, out of both packages in total I got 3 plants. I will say my snow peas and sugar snaps did great though, we have already eaten two meals of snow peas and sugar snaps are coming on now.


I didn't think about that, but I know my sister does a garden every year and needed some extra jars this year and couldn't find them in the stores or on line.  I couldn't find lids this year.  I had to order them on line.  This pandemic stuff has gotten crazy in more way than one.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 29, 2021)

Of they are making nice plump beans, shell them and cook ‘em!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

Deecarter said:


> I didn't think about that, but I know my sister does a garden every year and needed some extra jars this year and couldn't find them in the stores or on line.  I couldn't find lids this year.  I had to order them on line.  This pandemic stuff has gotten crazy in more way than one.


Same way here lids and jars are almost impossible to find. I am down to one pack of lids so very limited on what I can actually can this season. I plan on dehydrating or freezing as much as I can, of those things we dont eat while fresh. I have a ton of basil plants going I was going to make canned pesto with for easy pasta dishes over winter/spring but It looks like it is going to have to be freezer stored unless more jars and lids magically show up. I have heard of people paying $6+ a pack for large mouth lids, crazy!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 30, 2021)

I check the shelves every time I go in Walmart and buy lids when ever I find them. I ordered a roll of 50 lids off Amazon. Now I’m running out of regular mouth rings. Got plenty of jars, but then I’ve been collecting for a lifetime. LOL


----------



## Deecarter (Jul 30, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> Same way here lids and jars are almost impossible to find. I am down to one pack of lids so very limited on what I can actually can this season. I plan on dehydrating or freezing as much as I can, of those things we dont eat while fresh. I have a ton of basil plants going I was going to make canned pesto with for easy pasta dishes over winter/spring but It looks like it is going to have to be freezer stored unless more jars and lids magically show up. I have heard of people paying $6+ a pack for large mouth lids, crazy!


Wow!  $6 a pack?  That's crazy!  I wouldn't do that.  It defeats the purpose.  Just buy the produce.


----------



## Deecarter (Jul 30, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I check the shelves every time I go in Walmart and buy lids when ever I find them. I ordered a roll of 50 lids off Amazon. Now I’m running out of regular mouth rings. Got plenty of jars, but then I’ve been collecting for a lifetime. LOL


Me too.  I haven't bought jars in years.  I've used the same ones and have plenty.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 31, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I check the shelves every time I go in Walmart and buy lids when ever I find them. I ordered a roll of 50 lids off Amazon. Now I’m running out of regular mouth rings. Got plenty of jars, but then I’ve been collecting for a lifetime. LOL


Oh I have been collecting jars for about 19yrs now but for almost 8 of those years I have been with DH and he has a habit of liking to drink out of mason jars....aka my canning jars. He also has a habit of taking his drinks with him....so you can guess what happens. They get left someplace, or get broken he just the last almost 4 yrs since we moved into this house we bought I have bought I'm going to guessing 12 cases of jars and I am currently down to a total of probly 5 cases which includes all the ones I had before we moved here. I am only counting the quarts jars, I do have plenty of jelly jars, half pints and pints and plenty of rings for everything. It really is maddening!

To be fair to him though I have moved a lot in my life and when it came to deciding what to not take jars were on that list, I also give away a lot of my canned goods to family and friends and NEVER get given the jars back. I did the same to my family though over the years so I can't really be mad about that. Last year my brother did given me 2 dozen jars from my moms stock after they moved into the house.

Thankfully DH did just bring me home two huge boxes full of jars....no idea where he got them from, they are obviously jars from somebody. So I just need lids, going to walmart today so will see what I can find. I am glad the pandemic has more people farming, gardening, and canning since those practices on a whole were dying out for the younger generation. People find out I can and they are amazed, some magic voodoo they dont understand  



Deecarter said:


> Me too.  I haven't bought jars in years.  I've used the same ones and have plenty.


How are the beans doing?? I didnt get beans in this year, just fell thru the cracks and really wish I had.


----------



## Deecarter (Aug 2, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> Oh I have been collecting jars for about 19yrs now but for almost 8 of those years I have been with DH and he has a habit of liking to drink out of mason jars....aka my canning jars. He also has a habit of taking his drinks with him....so you can guess what happens. They get left someplace, or get broken he just the last almost 4 yrs since we moved into this house we bought I have bought I'm going to guessing 12 cases of jars and I am currently down to a total of probly 5 cases which includes all the ones I had before we moved here. I am only counting the quarts jars, I do have plenty of jelly jars, half pints and pints and plenty of rings for everything. It really is maddening!
> 
> To be fair to him though I have moved a lot in my life and when it came to deciding what to not take jars were on that list, I also give away a lot of my canned goods to family and friends and NEVER get given the jars back. I did the same to my family though over the years so I can't really be mad about that. Last year my brother did given me 2 dozen jars from my moms stock after they moved into the house.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh!  The green beans!  Last week I canned 41 quarts and there are still blooms and baby green beans that will be coming on soon.  I was exhausted by Friday.


----------



## Deecarter (Aug 2, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> Oh I have been collecting jars for about 19yrs now but for almost 8 of those years I have been with DH and he has a habit of liking to drink out of mason jars....aka my canning jars. He also has a habit of taking his drinks with him....so you can guess what happens. They get left someplace, or get broken he just the last almost 4 yrs since we moved into this house we bought I have bought I'm going to guessing 12 cases of jars and I am currently down to a total of probly 5 cases which includes all the ones I had before we moved here. I am only counting the quarts jars, I do have plenty of jelly jars, half pints and pints and plenty of rings for everything. It really is maddening!
> 
> To be fair to him though I have moved a lot in my life and when it came to deciding what to not take jars were on that list, I also give away a lot of my canned goods to family and friends and NEVER get given the jars back. I did the same to my family though over the years so I can't really be mad about that. Last year my brother did given me 2 dozen jars from my moms stock after they moved into the house.
> 
> ...


Oh I know what you mean.  My hubby and I say all the time, if the younger generation had to feed themselves they would starve.  Oh yeah, they could google it and find the info on how to grow, harvest and can but the hard work would put them in the dirt.  They'd never be willing to do it.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 3, 2021)

Deecarter said:


> Oh my gosh!  The green beans!  Last week I canned 41 quarts and there are still blooms and baby green beans that will be coming on soon.  I was exhausted by Friday.


I am glad to hear you are having a good harvest. Whenever I have had enough for the year I just pull the plants and feed them to my livestock. We normally plant an entire row of green beans, a row for us being about 50 ft and after 3 pickings I pull the plants.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 3, 2021)

Deecarter said:


> Oh I know what you mean.  My hubby and I say all the time, if the younger generation had to feed themselves they would starve.  Oh yeah, they could google it and find the info on how to grow, harvest and can but the hard work would put them in the dirt.  They'd never be willing to do it.


There are a few that are doing it but on a whole no they say it is to much work. Funny part is they also complain about food prices, if they fully understood all the work involved I think they would be offering to pay more.


----------



## Deecarter (Aug 3, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> There are a few that are doing it but on a whole no they say it is to much work. Funny part is they also complain about food prices, if they fully understood all the work involved I think they would be offering to pay more.


Totally agree!


----------



## Deecarter (Aug 3, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> I am glad to hear you are having a good harvest. Whenever I have had enough for the year I just pull the plants and feed them to my livestock. We normally plant an entire row of green beans, a row for us being about 50 ft and after 3 pickings I pull the plants.


I have 3 rows with each about 45 feet.  I think after the next picking I'm pulling them and yep, giving them to the chickens and goats.  Nothing goes to waste around our house.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

That is a lot of beans!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 4, 2021)

Deecarter said:


> Oh my gosh!  The green beans!  Last week I canned 41 quarts and there are still blooms and baby green beans that will be coming on soon.  I was exhausted by Friday.


41 quarts?? Wow! I’m growing pole beans and only have 33 pints! Maybe I need to rethink this and grow bush beans next year!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

Baymule said:


> 41 quarts?? Wow! I’m growing pole beans and only have 33 pints! Maybe I need to rethink this and grow bush beans next year!


In my experience bush beans have a much higher yield and produce sooner then pole beans in my area. We do have a much shorter growing season though so your mileage may vary. We always plant bluelake bush beans, not sure how they do in heat.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 4, 2021)

This year I’m growing 2 different varieties of purple podded pole beans, they turn green when cooked. I can pints, that’s a serving apiece for me and DH. My garden over all is crap this year. After the -6 degrees freak storms we had in February, it started raining and didn’t let up for months. It was cold at night-for this area, and planting was out of the question. It’s August and I haven’t got a ripe tomato yet. I broke down and actually bought tomatoes. Whine. Moan. Complain.     Oh well.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

Baymule said:


> This year I’m growing 2 different varieties of purple podded pole beans, they turn green when cooked. I can pints, that’s a serving apiece for me and DH. My garden over all is crap this year. After the -6 degrees freak storms we had in February, it started raining and didn’t let up for months. It was cold at night-for this area, and planting was out of the question. It’s August and I haven’t got a ripe tomato yet. I broke down and actually bought tomatoes. Whine. Moan. Complain.     Oh well.


Same Bay! Our growing season is wacked out. We had that late frost, then a drought, now to much rain, and to top it off the weather is freezing some days and cooking hot others so the plants are all so confused. Our onions have started falling over as of a week ago which is insane for july, normally our onions wont start falling over until September.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 4, 2021)

I only have the purple podded green beans, yellow squash, zucchini and some pathetic tomatoes in the garden. We won’t talk about the knee deep grass or the ragweed and lambs quarters over my head….. we mowed me trails yesterday and I had to use long handled pruning loppers on the ragweed and lambs quarters.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I only have the purple podded green beans, yellow squash, zucchini and some pathetic tomatoes in the garden. We won’t talk about the knee deep grass or the ragweed and lambs quarters over my head….. we mowed me trails yesterday and I had to use long handled pruning loppers on the ragweed and lambs quarters.


Mowing the weeds/grass between rows is a viable gardening option. It is not the best for the plants of course but does help retain moisture and keep the ground from heating up to much. With all the rain we have a lot of very big weeds that are trying to take over our garden as well.


----------



## KaylynJenkins (Jun 16, 2022)

Food prices are rising not because the work in the agricultural industry is difficult and requires more costs. Now everything has risen in price, but the younger generation does nothing and does not want to. I can't imagine how my daughter will live apart from me if she can't cook. She works and can afford shopping. But if she lived in a farming town, she would eat raw food since she cannot even pick cherries for canning. I offered to plant some tomato seeds, so she bought https://www.ysnetting.com/the-importance-of-agricultural-netting/ and watering for me. That's what money does with a generation. It's easier for them to buy everything and hire someone.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 16, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @KaylynJenkins .  There are several different threads about the state of the country, gardening and such.  When the money gets tight, when so many lose their jobs, when us farmers get to the point of not being able to afford the fuel and fertilizer prices anymore, people like your daughter are going to get a rude awakening.   No offense to her as my son's GF is much the same and he keeps saying about how are people going to live????Yet he cannot see his own situation as clearly as I think he should.   But that is another topic. 
There is a thread "Shortages" that you might enjoy.

Please go to your name top right, down to account settings, and put a general location in under that heading.  It helps those of us to know the approximate area you are in.... it will show up on your avatar ever time you post... some of us "old fogies" that can't remember...


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 16, 2022)

Not that there is anything wrong but the thread you answered is a year old.  Sometimes it is nice to have things revived by "newbies"... makes some of us look back and reread things.  
Most on here are homesteader type, many retired or "older"... but it is great that we have some "young blood" that helps to give some hope to the future.  My son and I are more "big time" farmers than most... but we both work  off farm jobs.  Mine is slowing down, through attrition... I have been a milk tester for 30+ years and small farms are selling out.  My son works in the Dept of Transportation....20+ years... We run 150 head of cow/calf pairs, raise and sell feeders... make most all our own hay.... AS A SIDELINE JOB.... because in order to buy the farmland he has, there has to be other income.  
It will bore you to death, but I have a journal....farmerjan's journal - weather... and have tried to help some on here to understand some of what affects the farming industry and in the long run, affects the smaller landholder and things like feed costs and hay costs... and even how it is NOT always so bad for commercial farming practices.  Not that I agree with many of them, and I grow a completely organic garden... but organic farming is not all that it is touted to be and how the regulations have been so twisted from what it was inititally intended to be.  
Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2022)

KaylynJenkins said:


> Food prices are rising not because the work in the agricultural industry is difficult and requires more costs. Now everything has risen in price, but the younger generation does nothing and does not want to. I can't imagine how my daughter will live apart from me if she can't cook. She works and can afford shopping. But if she lived in a farming town, she would eat raw food since she cannot even pick cherries for canning. I offered to plant some tomato seeds, so she bought https://www.ysnetting.com/the-importance-of-agricultural-netting/ and watering for me. That's what money does with a generation. It's easier for them to buy everything and hire someone.


Welcome to the forum from east Texas. You are so right!


----------

